
Don't Spread Yourself Too Thin: The Impact of Task Juggling on Speed (2010) [pdf] - tjalfi
http://www.nber.org/papers/w16502.pdf
======
tjalfi
The actual title is over the limit for HN submissions.

"Don't Spread Yourself Too Thin: The Impact of Task Juggling on Workers' Speed
of Job Completion"

